# billing for cpt 63650



## scgcpc2002

We have pain MD's that are wanting to bill for 63650 with suppiles...my question is can this be billed for multiples with modifier 59 and as far as the supplies go would the HCPCS be L8680 or L8699????


----------



## mbort

hope this helps

Instructions      

 Code also (C1778, C1897)   


*Year: 1999 

Issue: March 

Pages: 11 

Title: Nervous System, Surgery, 63650 (Q&A) 

Body: Coding Consultation

Question

My doctor performed a procedure in which he percutaneously placed two neurostimulator electrode catheters through two separate sites. How should I report this procedure?

AMA Comment

CPT makes no distinctions as to the number of sites required for the placement of electrode catheters. CPT code 63650, Percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrode array, is reported for the placement of the initial neurostimulator electrode catheter. Percutaneous placement of additional catheters are reported with CPT code 63650 with the -51 modifier appended.*


----------



## scgcpc2002

Thanks, this is very helpful I couldn't find anything on the Medicare website it took me everywhere but where I needed to go.......so for an ASC we can do this procedure with modifer 59 with the C1778 and C1897....I'll pass this on to the BOM...


----------



## mbort

yes and the payment indicator is an H8


----------



## BFAITHFUL

I also bill for ASC and I was told to use the HCPCS codes L8680 for the electrodes  and if its for the permanent implantation then it would be L8680, along with L8686 (single array) or L8687 dual array, L8689 external recharging system L8681 for patient programmer.

please advise if anyone disagrees on this.


----------



## kd2471

*Billing for CPT 63650*

I thought with the new Medicare fee schedule that payment for implants is already in the reimbursementfor 2008.


----------



## BFAITHFUL

yes it is but we still bill the supplies for other carriers.


----------

